

Ask HN: Startup with minimal programming knowledge - craguz

I have this idea I plan on implementing in the form of an website/app combination that requires some serious programming to implement correctly and to my vision.  My question is can I do this with barely enough programming skills to maybe look over the program written.  I am more of a CFO kind of guy.  What are the options for a startup whose founder isn't a true hacker and how could one do this while still being frugal on the capital side.
======
josephlord
Unless you are paying market rates you are asking a developer to be an
investor in your startup and you should treat them as such with a full pitch
including the likely returns, risks and proper business plan.

Also a CFO wouldn't be in the top 5 priority roles for most start ups what are
you going to bring in the early stages? Sales, marketing, contacts, domain
knowledge, significant cash? There may be other things you can bring but you
should have an answer.

------
jamesjguthrie
Agree with josephlord, you'll need to bring some proper business
skills/experience to the table to be able to convince a developer to partner
with you.

------
tjpick
Do scrum. You have the vision and the budget. You are the product owner.

Hire a scrum master and a team. Pay them handsomely and treat them kindly.

------
bobbybidon
Participate to events like startupweekend.org. Pitch your idea and get a team
of developers/designers.

